# Greetings from Bama!



## Mantibama (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello! My name is Bryce! I go to the University of Alabama in Huntsville where I intend to major in biochemistry, but I also plan to take a lot of zoology classes as electives. I like to camp, play guitar, kayak, attending live music concerts, read way too much fantasy literature (I'm a nerd at heart), and watch the science channel and discovery channel. Planet Earth for blu-ray will definitely be on my xmas wishlist this year because the camera footage is absolutely stunning.  I work for the genetics lab at the university as a prep guy where I take care of Drosophila melanogaster and C. elegans. Taking care of the fruit flies actually started my interest in the idea of having a pet insect. I was youtubing around and stumbled upon some awesome mantid videos! So that led to googling and googling led to me ordering some ghosts which I am in eager anticipation of obtaining  , and that eventually led me to discovering this awesome forum where I've spent the first couple days of registration reading through the forums. I'll try to keep my posts (which will be mostly questions for now) unique and make sure to search around for old posts pertaining to my queries first. I look forward to talking with you all and hope you have a fantastic weekend!

~Bryce


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome, Bryce! Glad to have you here.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town, Co [/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome. My parents live near you in Athens.


----------



## Mantibama (Oct 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome. My parents live near you in Athens.


Ah cool! I've been there once or twice and it's a nice little city. A buddy of mine goes to Athens State and speaks pretty highly of the business college. Do you get to visit much? How's the mantid hunting in these parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello! from very very hot california.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey, welcome


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

Bryce said:


> Ah cool! I've been there once or twice and it's a nice little city. A buddy of mine goes to Athens State and speaks pretty highly of the business college. Do you get to visit much? How's the mantid hunting in these parts?


Not really. Not sure about the mantids. I would imagine it would be pretty good.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Bryce, wondering when u would find us! Welcome for OHIO! :lol:


----------



## ismart (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

